# Tornado Vs Quickie Flush- A Scientific Test -- ..



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Quickie Flush vs Tornado..

A scientific test that NASA would be proud ofâ€¦









Equipment used:

1.	One Tornado http://www.campingworld.com/browse/product...D=4969&src=SRQB
2.	One Quickie Flush http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...m=7332&src=SRQB
3.	One upset 9 year old.
4.	One 40 gallon Rubbermaid trashcan
5.	Six pack of beer

Ok.. not the most scientific test â€" but â€" this past weekend I had the opportunity to test both different modelsâ€¦

(Through confusion on my part I accidentally purchased one each from Camping World to see which one I wanted to attempt)

The Quickie Flush and Tornado is made by the same company. It is essentially the same EXCEPT for the fact that the Tornado has a spinning head while the Quickie Flush is stationary.

I tested both by having my daughter (otherwise known as â€œCome on dad and hurry up I have better things to be doing on a Saturday then holding some toilet thingâ€) hold each of them as I conducted a spray pattern and velocity/force test.

In my highly Scientific testing I found that both of them shot forward virtually the same distant and had virtually the same pattern. The Quickie Flush had virtually the same overall spray pattern as the Tornado â€" the only difference was that since there were less holes on the Tornado, the Tornado sprayed each of the patterns much harderâ€¦

Or in other words â€" while the Quickie Flush did a good job â€œsoakingâ€ the inside of a trash can I had turned sideways on the ground to simulate the Black tank â€" the Tornado â€œsprayedâ€ the insideâ€¦ Also the Tornado had a better back spray â€" meaning that it had a tendency to soak the wall behind where it was mounted through then the Quickie flush did (that would be a deciding factor in my decision) â€¦ or better yetâ€¦

Think about a room on fire â€¦ The Quickie Flush would be like the overhead sprayer sprinkler system thatâ€™s is in the ceiling â€" does a great job at soaking everything at onceâ€¦ the Tornado would be like a fireman with a loose fire hoseâ€¦

The Quickie flush gives great overall soaking coverage â€" the Tornado a more blasting effectâ€¦

SO â€" if you can maneuver your body and tools directly across from the drainage opening (which I just did not have the time, beer, or patience to do) â€" then the Quickie Flush is probably best for youâ€¦

IF â€" on the other hand you are like me -- fat, lazy, and hate climbing under the bottom of a trailer with your face 3 inches from the poop pipe .. and just want to get the damn thing mountedâ€¦ then I would suggest the Tornadoâ€¦

I mounted mine 2 inches from the left side of the sensor â€" on the same wall as the drain pipe and sensors â€" exactly where most people say not to.. but I did it there because it was the easiest place to do it â€" no having to cut sheet metal â€" no purchasing a 45 degree drill â€" just cut and mount -- from the time I dropped the left side of the trailer bottom to I was finished was 30 minutesâ€¦ putting the trailer bottom back up was the hardest part..

I fired the Tornado up 24 hours after the Silicone dried and could feel the water hit the opposite end of the tank directly across from where it was mounted hard and left side hard and some to the right side of the far end of the tank â€" so overall I think I accomplished my goalâ€¦

---

Am I afraid that the Tornado head will one day fall off -- well sure -- its not the most well built thing -- but then again how do i know that the Quickie Flush will somehow get all gunked up and stop working .. I figure that the Tornado -- even if it halfway works will clean fully...


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Ghosty,

Great job and report. This is perhaps not sufficient for Nobel Prize consideration, but in the realm of RVing and Outbacking in particular, you have done pioneering and significant work.

Well done. A toast to the ghost!!








Bill


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Ghosty,

Maybe not the Nobel peace prize, but definitely the Thetford "piece" prize!









Good job! Two thumbs and a butt**** up!

(PS. I'm sorry, I just couldn't resist! ) shy

Mark


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I just purchased a $7 black tank wand thingy and tried it out this weekend for the first time at the Castle Rock dump station. My black tank now reads empty instead of 2/3 after dumping. That's good enough for me.

Randy


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

More important then the kudos to Ghosty is a hearty thankyou and well done to his 7 yo daughter, who it appears took a great deal of time out of her busy day to help Dad, and if I read correctly in another post, took a bit of a soaking to boot.









Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ghosty

That has to take 1st place for the best thought thru Mod.

Great job!!!!!

Thor


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

As a scientist, I am very impressed! Perhaps you're not ready for publishing your data in a peer-reviewed journal, but there are a number of "scientific" journals that might just take your results (ie the Journal or Irreproducible Results). I'll look into it for ya.

Maybe do it two more times for statistical significance!









Special kudoos for your lab technician - er- daughter. They get little thanks for their effort.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice job Ghosty








Don


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

"Maybe do it two more times for statistical significance!" devil2.gif

I like your thinking GenesRUs.

That would be a total of 12 aditional beers for 2 more test trials!

I think Ghosty can get a Government grant for that research. Am I right?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ghosty

Any idea how many gallons per minute comes out of the quickie flush?? This would help me put in about 5 gal of water after a dump.

Thor


----------

